# Parking sensors



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all

I am new to the forum and to the GTR - just awaiting arrival later this week of an 09 Premium :clap:

I am planning to have parking sensors fitted

My question is 

1. Whether there is any reason why I should not have these fitted by an independent aftermarket retailer rather than Nissan main dealer?

2. Can anyone recommend any particular retailers/garages for this?

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Your thread will get a lot more views in the GT-R sections, like this one:
General Nissan GT-R Chat - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum

Far fewer people check this bit which is not posted in hardly at all.


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you. Have re-posted


----------

